
TSA officials warn of credit card knives at airports (2014) - edward
http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/tsa-officials-warn-of-credit-card-knives-at-airports/2187147
======
post_break
I have one of these knives. It's handy since it's always on me and it fits in
my wallet. That said it would be easier to kill a man with a calligraphy pen
than this knife. I need to remember to take it out of my wallet before my next
flight though, I completely forgot it would raise an issue.

~~~
gus_massa
> _That said it would be easier to kill a man with a calligraphy pen than this
> knife._

Obligatory xkcd: [http://xkcd.com/651/](http://xkcd.com/651/)

------
gojomo
Pocket knives with blades up to 6cm have been allowed for over 2 years:

[http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/tsa-to-allow-pocket-knives-
on...](http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/tsa-to-allow-pocket-knives-on-
planes/blogEntry?id=18658980)

Do these have longer blades? Or is this, like the above article's TSA director
quote about razor-blades and box-cutters, a purely 'emotional' bit of
security-themed passenger-harassment?

~~~
larrywright
Sadly, this never got implemented:

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/2013/06/05/tsa-...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/flights/2013/06/05/tsa-
knives/2393139/)

It's a dumb rule, and I'd like to be able to carry a small swiss army knife
when I travel.

~~~
veidr
That's terrible, and it also shows that the TSA isn't the sole source of
ludicrous security theater. They made a move to take one small step towards a
more sensible policy, and got rejected by other equally-wrongheaded
stakeholders.

I have a, uh, "friend" who always carries a very small knife[1] through the
airport. The trick is that it fits on a key ring, and is normally folded
closed. Before going through the Perv-O-Tron™ 3000 machine at security, he
just throws his keyring into his carry-on. It's been through over 100 flights
in a row that way without getting confiscated.

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Slip-Joint-Plain-
Knife/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-Slip-Joint-Plain-
Knife/dp/B003788U9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425874309&sr=8-1&keywords=spyderco+tiny)

~~~
BetaMechazawa
Could this Bug knife easily be swallowed and smuggled into prison?

A: Yes - Gage answered on February 20, 2015

~~~
veidr
Wow. That[1] does not sound comfortable.

(My own use case is opening Amazon packages.)

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/knife-easily-swallowed-smuggled-
prison...](http://www.amazon.com/knife-easily-swallowed-smuggled-
prison/forum/FxPMTPXK2K7YSD/Tx2HD8OI1BQXV1F/1/ref=cm_cd_naredir?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B003788U9U&cdItems=25&store=generic)

------
david_shaw
I have a credit card made from some sort of metal. I've little doubt that
_that_ will start getting flagged now, too.

As much flak as we give the TSA, I'm glad we have someone with a mission to
secure airliners. I just wish they had a better user experience...

~~~
CamperBob2
All that was ever needed to secure airliners was reinforcement of cockpit
doors. Everything beyond that is just a bloated bureaucracy whose primary
mission is its own growth.

~~~
iwwr
Not only that, by making flying a painful and inconvenient experience, it has
caused more people to drive and consequently get killed on the roads.

------
mindslight
Yet another type of gadget that the thugs will happily steal for themselves.

What good was the NRA when we now need a National _Tools_ Association?

------
joshkpeterson
Security theater.

